# Marlin 922M WIW?



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I have recently obtained a Marlin 922M. Currently it needs some TLC and I plan on reconditioning it. What would one be worth in worn but working order?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I am not familiar with that model so I had to look it up.

This one sold for $330 ==> Marlin 922 Magnum .22WMR Lower Price Nice NR : Semi Auto Rifles at GunBroker.com

This one is currently bid at $490 ==> Marlin 922M .22 Magnum RARE NICE! 22 : Semi Auto Rifles at GunBroker.com


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A used gun in good condition is usually worth about 70% of the cost of a new one


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Apr 12, 2012)

I have one they're tough, durable, and accurate as all get out.
When I first got mine I had issues but I worked my way thru them. I bedded the action and free floated the barrel, and spent some time finding out exactly what kind of ammo she likes. 
You will not be sorry for keeping it.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> I am not familiar with that model so I had to look it up.
> 
> This one sold for $330 ==> Marlin 922 Magnum .22WMR Lower Price Nice NR : Semi Auto Rifles at GunBroker.com
> 
> This one is currently bid at $490 ==> Marlin 922M .22 Magnum RARE NICE! 22 : Semi Auto Rifles at GunBroker.com


Those guns are in a lot nicer shape. I plan on re-bluing the barrel and do a thorough cleaning. It looks like it's worth a bit more than my Marlin model 60 then.



Bearfootfarm said:


> A used gun in good condition is usually worth about 70% of the cost of a new one


Yeah I wouldn't say this thing is in good shape. It has some light rust on the barrel, the stock is pretty decent shape though. 



Kevin in Ohio said:


> I have one they're tough, durable, and accurate as all get out.
> When I first got mine I had issues but I worked my way thru them. I bedded the action and free floated the barrel, and spent some time finding out exactly what kind of ammo she likes.
> You will not be sorry for keeping it.


Eh I sorta need the cash, plus I have a nice Marlin model 60 that I really like  I did get a good deal on this one. Some guy (or gal not sure which) was throwing out a bunch of junk. My brother spotted the .22 and picked it up. He owed me 20 bucks so I took the gun instead which I figured was worth at least that. I'll try and get a picture up of it here soon.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Pretty handy caliber when you need just a taste more oomph.

$20? cool.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

There it is in all it's 20 dollar glory. All I had was my cell phone so the picture isn't too hot. Probably can't tell much about the condition of the gun from this pic.


----------

